# True signs of spring



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

My long time fishing buddy and I headed south to Tennessee this weekend, Saturday morning started of with rain but cleared up around 10:00, the sun came out and hit 70 degrees. Caddis were bouncing off the surface a good portion of the day with trout shooting out of the water chasing them. There was also tons of midge being sipped off the surface and a late afternoon hatch of Hendrickson's to make the day complete and to validate that spring has truly arrived! Overall we caught an insane amount of fish throughout the day and I was able to land a couple big ones, both over 20 inches.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hennies?? You must have been on the Holston? Great report and two nice bows!!


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks Salmonid, this was the Hiwassee, not the Holston. The Hennies were not heavy full blown hatch but somewhat sporadic in nature; I imagine that the next couple of weeks will be pretty intense with them. The fish were looking for them however, we caught fair amount on both dry and emerger patterns.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

What flow were you fishing in Tennessee?


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Pretty fish! I haven't caught nice trout like that since my days in Utah.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

The Fishing Addict said:


> What flow were you fishing in Tennessee?


This was the Hiwassee River in Reliance Tn.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Hiwassee is a beautiful stream. Nice haul.


----------

